# What Do You Do With Your Waste?



## Ash in Perth (29/8/09)

Brewing all grain creates a lot of solid waste, what does every one do with theirs?

My grain goes to a mate with chickens and my trub gets flushed.

Ash


----------



## Maple (29/8/09)

Trub goes down the sewerage, the spent Grain goes into the green waste, so it's like compost, but off-site (so I voted other). Occasionally the grain becomes dog treats too


----------



## raven19 (29/8/09)

Spent grain to compost/green waste

Trub - drain pipe then to sewer...


----------



## manticle (29/8/09)

Compost


----------



## Kleiny (29/8/09)

+1 for compost

On the dog side, grains doesn't seem to hurt them but hops will possibly put them in a bad state

so keep the waste away from your pets but 

reuse recycle as garden food through composting

Kleiny


----------



## porky4776 (29/8/09)

+1 to the possible issue with hops and dogs(I dont what my dog possibly getting acute overheating). So the grain goes around the trees and garden as mulch, after cooling, andthe hops/trub go in the compost(that is sealed and away from dogs availablility).


----------



## Kai (29/8/09)

All on the ground. Trub in the garden, grain spread out under a big old tree in the backyard. At the moment that pretty much dissolves into all the fallen leaves.


----------



## buttersd70 (29/8/09)

Read the thread title, and finally I thought I'd found some like-minded individuals, and then I open the thread only find that it's actually about brewing.  

compost heap.


----------



## jonw (29/8/09)

Trub down the drain. Spent grain in the compost. I'm interested to hear how people stop their compost bins getting stinky - mine's decidedly on the nose the next day. I guess I need some more dry matter in their at the same time.


----------



## Kleiny (29/8/09)

jonw

Yep you need to throw some more newspaper in their and make sure its getting plenty of O2 

Turn it over a few more times if your compost bin is not aerated enough


----------



## troopa (29/8/09)

Funny i was gonna start a thread like this earlier today
Just finished off my 1st double batch today but already got a steady supply of ppl wanting my spent grain from previous brews

50% was going to the father in-law for his chooks(which in return i end up getting nearly a carton a week back.. not a bad pay off) and the eggs taste great but im sure hes not going to want more tehn a few kilos a week for em though
The other 50% was going to to a mate thats trapping pigs and goats up on one of his properties. Im hoping that will pay off very soon too 

Just found out that another wants some for feeding up his racing pigeons too .. oh well i heard they dont taste too bad done with a bit of red wine and garlic LOL

Tom


----------



## j1gsaw (29/8/09)

All over the neighbours fence!


----------



## mr_tyreman (29/8/09)

Trub goes down the drain.

Grain goes on the school gardens across the road.


----------



## troopa (29/8/09)

I must admit though my 15mo decided he really like the spent grain today as i found him picking at every time my back was turned

Oh and forgot to mention the SWMBO took 100g of grain today to make a wholemeal/crushedgrain bread that tastes bloody great 

Tom


----------



## manticle (29/8/09)

This is the first time I've heard about hops being dangerous for pets. Did a quick online search and found one website and the suggestion that it is unsubtantiated.

Does anyone have any further info? I just throw mine in a compost heap and occassionally on the garden with the rest of the bits and pieces. I have two cats and have been doing this for a while. Neither seem interested and neither seem to have suffered any ill effects.

Would appreciate any extra links or information.


----------



## porky4776 (29/8/09)

Manticle, Haven't heard anything about cats, in fact have heard of cats eating pellets, but there was something on some 9 or so reported cases of dogs suffering a Hyperthermia temp reaction to eating hop flowers that caused them to die from overheating within 24 or so hrs. Search hops killing dogs in google. 
From wikipedia on dog health. Note: this is wikipedia, not a scientific source, and it does not effect all dogs, only some. Just like only some humans suffer severe allegic reactions to bee stings etc.

Hops, a plant used in making beer, can cause malignant hyperthermia in dogs, usually with fatal results. Certain breeds, such as Greyhounds, seem particularly sensitive to hop toxicity, but hops should be kept away from all dogs. Even small amounts of hops can trigger a potentially deadly reaction, even if the hops are "spent" after use in brewing.

Needless to say, I play it safe, not sorry.


----------



## yardy (29/8/09)

trub and crud goes on the mango near the brewshed and the chooks, guinea fowl, geese, muscovy ducks and runner ducks get rid of 5 kg of grain in about 4 nano seconds, buggers don't even wait until it cools sometimes, and yes they are well fed.

cheers
Yard


----------



## manticle (29/8/09)

Just emailed the lort smith animal hospital so hopefully I can find out if hops are safe for kittys. Also and issue for if and when my freshly planted hops start to sprout.


----------



## arsenewenger (29/8/09)

All straight out on the lawn for me , The bird have a field day with it and so do the kids chasing the birds and hey you know what I get beer so that is the circle of life ... almost  

AW


BTW Arsenal v utd tonight come on you GOOOOONERS!!!!!


----------



## Scruffy (29/8/09)

yardy said:


> and runner ducks...



Now then, Yardy sir, can we talk?

Oh, sorry, all gets composted, some crap off the top of the boil goes down the sink though...


----------



## Scruffy (29/8/09)

arsenewenger said:


> BTW Arsenal v utd tonight come on you GOOOOONERS!!!!!



Indian Runners notwithstanding,


Good luck this afternoon, you southern softy... and Utd has a capital U....

What did we do with our waste - let Real Madrid recycle...


----------



## Zwickel (29/8/09)

blackbeerlove said:


> [snip].... but there was something on some 9 or so reported cases of dogs suffering a Hyperthermia temp reaction to eating hop flowers that caused them to die from overheating within 24 or so hrs. Search hops killing dogs in google.
> From wikipedia on dog health. Note: this is wikipedia, not a scientific source, and it does not effect all dogs, only some. Just like only some humans suffer severe allegic reactions to bee stings etc.



can I rely on that?

I was desperately searching for a remedy that cures neighbours barking dog. Now Ive found it 

Im digging holes in the backyard and put in the waste.


----------



## porky4776 (30/8/09)

Zwickel said:


> can I rely on that?
> 
> I was desperately searching for a remedy that cures neighbours barking dog. Now Ive found it
> 
> Im digging holes in the backyard and put in the waste.



I wouldnt, Murphy's law says the dog will be one of them that doesnt react, it'll get drunk, and bark twice as much.


----------



## Fourstar (30/8/09)

Grain goes on the front garden to keep the Jehovahs witnesses at bay :lol: and the trub/hops go straight down the drain/sewerage.


----------



## warra48 (30/8/09)

Grains dug through the vege patch. I need to fork it over straight away, otherwise our Pug would pig out on it till she made herself sick.
Trub/hops onto the front lawn.


----------



## ozpowell (30/8/09)

All of it in the garden - in a spot that the dog can't get to. I've read that the spent hops in trub aren't healthy for dogs and I know that spent grain gives my dog constipation.


----------



## Steve (30/8/09)

Grain raked into vegie patch. Dog loves it. Hop trub into the compost bin


----------



## jimi (30/8/09)

used to just throw it all on the garden - have taken to composting for the last couple of years. It actually breaks down really quick in the compost, but obviously adds a bit of moisture. As a side note if your compost is getting too wet you can add shredded paper to it


----------



## yardy (30/8/09)

Scruffy said:


> Now then, Yardy sir, can we talk?




I'd rather avoid it....


----------



## technocat (30/8/09)

Chuck it out on the paddock the bush chooks love the stuff.


----------



## drsmurto (30/8/09)

Normally the chooks get my spent grain but since a fox got them last night will go on the compost pile.  

Trub etc goes all around the place on various patches in the garden. 

Manticle - cats are fine with hops, mine sniff and occasionally lick the trub and don't seem interested in the hop plants. They love the grain tho, one climbed in the mash tun after i had emptied it and was licking away!


----------



## Gavo (30/8/09)

I spread mine over the back lawn, I have hydrophobic rock hard ground. The spent grain breaks down and creates a fine mulch for the lawn. The grass grows over the grain greener than ever.

Gavo.


----------



## TidalPete (30/8/09)

Chuck the spent grain over the fence onto the sand dunes. The brush turkeys love it.
Not sure if they loved the last lot which I forgot to get rid off for 22 days. People walking past along the walkway track must have thought there was a decomposing body on the dunes somewhere. :icon_vomit:  
Spent hops & trub into the gardens.

TP


----------



## manticle (30/8/09)

@Dr Smurto: cheers for that. I was a little concerned I might inadvertently poison one of them. Couldn't do that to my brewing assistants.


----------



## Ash in Perth (30/8/09)

I should have added more options, but too be honest I would not have though of leaving for bush turkeys.

Im not sure about dogs, but at work our trub goes into the mix with spent grain which goes to a cattle farmer. They love it.


----------



## altone (30/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Grain goes on the front garden to keep the Jehovahs witnesses at bay :lol: and the trub/hops go straight down the drain/sewerage.



Does that work? will it keep those bloody phone service/power service sellers away too?

If so, another great reason for everyone to go allgrain.


----------



## Scruffy (30/8/09)

yardy said:


> I'd rather avoid it....



I was just going to ask about ducks...


Maybe another time...


----------



## altone (30/8/09)

Scruffy said:


> I was just going to ask about ducks...
> 
> 
> Maybe another time...




Ouch!!, hope that was tongue in cheek - otherwise, perhaps I can suggest a councelling service


----------



## roddersf (31/8/09)

Compost everything for me - mind you the cockroaches are getting damned huge from the stuff...

I'm curious though: Has anyone ever attempted to use the spent grain in baking?

Cheers.


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Grain goes on the front garden to keep the Jehovahs witnesses at bay :lol: and the trub/hops go straight down the drain/sewerage.



I was taking my grain round to The Big Burper who also lives on Bribie, his chooks loved it but he found that barley products are not too good for chooks as it gives them stick cloaca (sounds disgusting) and he found that after a few feeds they were suffering from that problem as well, so it's back to the compost.


Fourstar (and anyone) the thing about Witnesses is that only 144k of them at any one time are going to heaven when the new Jerusalem rises from the ground after Armageddon, the other members (called 'the other sheep') will be the workforce waiting on the 144,000 'true anointed'. Jehovahs are always aware, and the other sheep pretty cranky, about this class distinction within the witnesses.

Of course we of the damned aren't supposed to know anything about this trade secret.

So the way to really freak them out is to say "I'd love to talk to you but I know a couple of the 144,000 True Anointed and I get my religious instructions from them, thank you". Try it next time and watch their eyes darting from right to left as they desperately seek an escape route to get away from you. Works every time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/09)

BribieG said:


> I was taking my grain round to The Big Burper who also lives on Bribie, his chooks loved it but he found that barley products are not too good for chooks as it gives them stick cloaca (sounds disgusting) and he found that after a few feeds they were suffering from that problem as well, so it's back to the compost.



Not good for _his_ chooks Bribie.

Mine have always loved the stuff, keeps them laying all through winter when my partners parents chooks go off the lay. We supply them eggs!

Of course, the pesky fox that got them Saturday night screwed that up. Double batch of grain sitting in the chook yard feeding the magpies......  

8 chooks this year. :angry: 

Time for night vision goggles and a sniper rifle me thinks.

EDIT - spelling


----------



## elec (31/8/09)

roddersf said:


> Compost everything for me - mind you the cockroaches are getting damned huge from the stuff...
> 
> I'm curious though: Has anyone ever attempted to use the spent grain in baking?
> 
> Cheers.



I replaced one cup for bread flour and dropped the water a bit in a breadmaker recipe, and it came out tops. Colour was a bit grey, but texture and taste were good. Will try it again when I want some bread for dukka.


Regards


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Not good for _his_ chooks Bribie.
> 
> Mine have always loved the stuff, keeps them laying all through winter when my partners parents chooks go off the lay. We supply them eggs!
> 
> ...



Bloody upper class 19 th century squatters introducing foxes so they could charge around the Australian countryside pretending they were in Oxfordshire. I'll let BB know about your success with the grain. :icon_cheers:


----------



## buttersd70 (31/8/09)

roddersf said:


> Compost everything for me - mind you the cockroaches are getting damned huge from the stuff...
> 
> I'm curious though: Has anyone ever attempted to use the spent grain in baking?
> 
> Cheers.



Haven't done it myself, but have read (somewhere, might be here, might be another forum...can't remember) about people using it to make snack bars.


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Bloody upper class 19 th century squatters introducing foxes so they could charge around the Australian countryside pretending they were in Oxfordshire. I'll let BB know about your success with the grain. :icon_cheers:



:icon_offtopic: 

There was an article in the news in Adelaide with some city dwelling wench actively feeding the foxes to encourage them to hang around the burbs.

Dead set moron.

Like rabbits, foxes are best served skun, stewed and with a parsley garnish.


----------



## daemon (31/8/09)

I dig the spent grains into the soil, makes a big difference to the thick, clay like bits. Combined with a few lawn clippings and turning it over it's become usable soil again so I've been using it to build up the hop and veggie gardens.

I just brew to improve my soil for gardening, honest


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/09)

Don't have chooks but still get the eggs  The soil hereabouts is almost pure sand, this is the first time I've had success with veggies on the island.


----------



## Roscoe (31/8/09)

Horses & cattle love the spent grain. 
Trub - it just goes on the lawn.


----------



## roddersf (31/8/09)

elec said:


> I replaced one cup for bread flour and dropped the water a bit in a breadmaker recipe, and it came out tops. Colour was a bit grey, but texture and taste were good. Will try it again when I want some bread for dukka.
> 
> 
> Regards



Elec, when you say good do you mean :wub: or do you mean :icon_drool2: ?? - I'll definitely have to give it a go - hell, might even try adding the spent hops! Here's to inventing a "*new style*" of bread then!


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/09)

Spent grain dog biscuits for those with a spoilt pooch.


----------



## Fourstar (31/8/09)

boddingtons best said:


> Does that work? will it keep those bloody phone service/power service sellers away too?
> If so, another great reason for everyone to go allgrain.


Havn't seen a witness within the past 12 months. As for the phone/utility company dudes, unfortunately my grain stench doesn't get past their sweaty kebab onion and garlic armpit odour! 



BribieG said:


> So the way to really freak them out is to say "I'd love to talk to you but I know a couple of the 144,000 True Anointed and I get my religious instructions from them, thank you". Try it next time and watch their eyes darting from right to left as they desperately seek an escape route to get away from you. Works every time



Thats Hilarious!


----------



## Edgewater (31/8/09)

Discovered that if left in a mound for only a few days used grains becomes infested with fly maggots and stinks! I have started to spread the used grains thinly around plants in the veggie patch as mulch for the last six months, it has subsequently helped open up the soil when I have harvested the veggies and dug it all in. The soil is now alive with composting worms. It hasn't caused any problems to the veggies. I tend to just spread the used hops on the lawn an wash them in or bury them. If used on t he lawn spead thin and hose in, again no problems with the lawn as the hops break down like any other organic matter. 

Just recycle into your garden but don't mound too high, rake it over after a week or use a hoe to break it up!!! 

Edge,
Perth


----------



## marksfish (1/9/09)

i dump the spent grain on garden beds in a pile, the sparrows spead it for me in a couple of days.


----------



## elec (1/9/09)

roddersf said:


> Elec, when you say good do you mean :wub: or do you mean :icon_drool2: ?? - I'll definitely have to give it a go - hell, might even try adding the spent hops! Here's to inventing a "*new style*" of bread then!



Well worth giving it a go, Rodders


----------



## drtomc (3/9/09)

boddingtons best said:


> Does that work? will it keep those bloody phone service/power service sellers away too?
> 
> If so, another great reason for everyone to go allgrain.



Quite. I'd be reason enough to take up drinking. Unless you don't drink coz you're a JW.

T.


----------



## avaneyk (3/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Normally the chooks get my spent grain but since a fox got them last night will go on the compost pile.
> 
> Trub etc goes all around the place on various patches in the garden.
> 
> Manticle - cats are fine with hops, mine sniff and occasionally lick the trub and don't seem interested in the hop plants. They love the grain tho, one climbed in the mash tun after i had emptied it and was licking away!



Yeah - I think its only dogs that can be poisoned by hops - hop vines were listed by their botanical name (which I've forgotten now) as poisonous to dogs in one of the books I was reading before we got our puppy at the start of the year. Have decided to not worry about growing my own hops cos the dog eats everything...

I was putting mine on the garden but started getting mice so now the grains go into the green bin with the lawn clippings. Trub down the drain..


{edit - added some more}


----------



## hairyson (8/9/09)

roddersf said:


> Compost everything for me - mind you the cockroaches are getting damned huge from the stuff...
> 
> I'm curious though: Has anyone ever attempted to use the spent grain in baking?
> 
> Cheers.


Yes mate, I've used spent grain in baking bread... there's a thread in the Brew Food forum on Bread Porn with some recipes: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=24339
It comes out really well, looks a bit like like that Burgen bread. You can just add some to any bread recipe, without changing the recipe much (unless it's still pretty wet, then you'll have to account for the extra moisture).


----------



## Mattese (8/9/09)

I did my first AG on the weekend, so I finally get to vote!!!


----------



## yardy (21/12/09)

these buggers get rid of spent grain pretty quick, the eggs aren't bad after they've been into the grain either  

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (21/12/09)

Next door neighbours chooks get the spent grain, sometimes I dig it into the vege garden.

Screwy


----------



## dug (22/12/09)

I compost the lot, and the yeast from the fermenter goes srtaight onto the garden as well.

Though there was one time we were dog sitting and I just chuck the grain on the garden. the next day there were suspect piles of grain in the lawn, nice round cyliders of grain in fact.


----------



## Josh (22/12/09)

Spent grain goes on the garden, then the gf's dad spreads it out around his lime trees and veges. 

Spent hops and trub go on the lawn.


----------



## Muggus (26/12/09)

The neighbours have chooks and are quite happy to swap eggs for a few kilos of spent grain. Win win situation I reckon.

I try to dump hop trub somewhere in the garden where the dog won't get to it. That could end badly!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

Neighbours chooks get the spent grain, hops and trub go on the garden.


----------



## Mantis (26/12/09)

Some grain to the chooks and the rest in the compost bin. 
Was emptying the kettle trub onto the lemon tree, but the tree has stopped growing and is probably dead. So not putting trub on garden any more


----------



## matthendry (26/12/09)

Theres a guy who grows Mushrooms commercially not far where I live in the US and he uses some spent grain from Otter Creek/Wolavers (Vermont) to grow some of his mushrooms that need lignin cellulose and nitrogen .The rest of Otter Creeks grain goes to a Diary Farmer.

http://www.moonshinemushrooms.com/

Spent grain is a great substrate for cultivating mushrooms lite Shiitake ,Oyster and Portebello .

http://www.zeri.org/case_studies_beer.htm

This could be a good reuse of grain for you brew in a bag brewers 
http://www.vermontmushrooms.com/indoorcultivationmethods.htm




Stone uses their spent grain as a soil amendment .

http://blog.stonebrew.com/?p=623


----------



## matthendry (26/12/09)

Mantis said:


> Some grain to the chooks and the rest in the compost bin.
> Was emptying the kettle trub onto the lemon tree, but the tree has stopped growing and is probably dead. So not putting trub on garden any more



Trub contains a lot of nitrogen and is acidic so its best used in the compost bin first.


----------



## NickB (26/12/09)

To those who feed chooks with their grain, do you let it dry out, or just let it cool down and feed it to them?

I only ask because I've got some young chicks, who will be onto grain soon, and don't want to harm or even kill them by doing the wrong thing....

Cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

I dump it straight over the fence, by the time the chooks find it, it has cooled down.


----------



## Batz (26/12/09)

NickB said:


> To those who feed chooks with their grain, do you let it dry out, or just let it cool down and feed it to them?
> 
> I only ask because I've got some young chicks, who will be onto grain soon, and don't want to harm or even kill them by doing the wrong thing....
> 
> Cheers




The little chicks love it, even before they can eat whole grain. Mine get while it's still warm.

Batz


----------



## NickB (26/12/09)

Awesome, thanks guys. Might inspire me to finish the second part of the Chicken Coop, as the three chicks are happy enough for now, but they're three times bigger than they were three weeks ago, and will need some new digs shortly 










Cheers

PS: No Chappo, they're not old enough yet h34r:


----------

